# Чувствовать запах ( to sense smell)



## Montabella

Привет всем!

My sample sentences:
Сегодня я *чувствую запах* цветов= Today I *feel/sense* smell flowers
Сегодня я *чувствовала запах* цветов= Today I* feel/sense* smelled flowers
Сегодня я *запах* цветов= Today I *smell* flowers? 


After looking through other threads about *запах* and the *чувствую/чувствовала + запах* combination I see that it is quite common to use those two words together. My question is can you leave out *чувствую/чувствовала* and would the phrase still make sense?
As in: Сегодня я *запах* цветов 
Is* чувствую/чувствовала* necessary before other senses such as taste, felt and heard? 
Is it normal in Russian to include the word for to feel/sense before the type of sensing that is occuring? ( I understand that this counts as a second question, if it is better for me to open a second thread in regards to it, I will gladly do that.) 

большое спасибо!


----------



## Vovan

Montabella said:


> Сегодня я *запах* цветов


_Сегодня я запах цветов. Today I the smell of (the) flowers._​No predicate, no normal sentence.



Montabella said:


> Сегодня я *чувствовала запах* цветов= Today I* feel/sense* smelled flowers


Чувствовал (masc.), чувствовала (fem.), чувствовали (plural) = felt.
Чувствовать запах = to smell a/the smell (of something).



Montabella said:


> Is* чувствую/чувствовала* necessary before other senses such as taste, felt and heard?


Absolutely not!
Moreover, it can't be used to mean "слышать" (to hear)._ 
_


----------



## Maroseika

Montabella said:


> Сегодня я *запах* цветов= Today I *smell* flowers? !


If you mean not the noun, but the verb _smell_, you can say нюхала цветы.



> Is* чувствую/чувствовала* necessary before other senses such as taste, felt and heard?


Even with 'a smell' this is not the only possible verb. You can also say _услышала запах_ or _ощутила запах_.


----------



## jasio

Vovan said:


> Absolutely not!
> Moreover, it is wrong before "слышать" (to hear).


What about: Чувствовать прикосновения твоих рук?


----------



## Awwal12

Montabella, за́пах is a noun and only noun in Russian. As for "to smell", English here unites in one verb a lot of different activities, which are mostly separated in Russian, so you basically have to consult proper dictionaries.

One particular trouble in the Russian vocabulary, though, is that Russian somehow lacks an unmarked verb for the transitive "to smell" in the meaning "to (unvoluntarily) percieve a smell". "Обоня́ть" is just too bookish, while "чу́ять" is too colloquial. So the default option is "чу́вствовать", but basically it means just "to feel", so most of the time it naturally needs a specification that what you feel is exactly a smell of something ("я чувствую розы" would mean "I feel roses" ).


----------



## Vovan

jasio said:


> What about: Чувствовать прикосновения твоих рук?


It's fine!
(You can replace "чувствовать" with "ощущать". Almost identical in this sentence.)


----------



## Rosett

I guess, «ощутила|ощущаю запах цветов» would work the best.


----------



## Montabella

Большое спасибо всем!

Спасибо Vovan. The way you explained it now I understand more clearly about my mistakes. I thought that I needed to use чувствовала because I am female speaker. Yet I see that чувствовать запах is the correct combination to use and that I need to use it or else what I want to say will not make any sense. 

Спасибо Maroseika. Yes, I did not mean the noun but the verb instead. I like these alternate ways of expressing the action of smelling. Thank you for sharing those. 

Спасибо Awwal12. I did not realize that запах is only a noun until Maroseika and you pointed that out me. I made the mistake of assuming it was also a verb.
Would it be possible to use ощутила|ощущаю запах interchangeably with чувствовала|чувствовать запах?
What about using чуять when I am speaking to a Russian friend, or would it better to stick with чувствовать forms?

Спасибо Rosett. I am curious, why do you have a preference for the ощутила|ощущаю forms?

Thanks again everyone for your input to my questions.


----------



## jasio

Montabella said:


> I thought that I needed to use чувствовала because I am female speaker. Yet I see that чувствовать запах is the correct combination to use and that I need to use it or else what I want to say will not make any sense.



I'm not quite sure what did you actually mean, but the phrase чувствовать запах includes the verb in infinitive, and the verb should be inflected depending on the tense, person - and gender of the subject in some tenses. In the past tense a female speaker would say я чувствовала запах.


----------



## Alex_Zak

By the way, for me as a native Russian speaker the collocation "я слышу запах", literally  "I hear the smell", always sounds wired, because I'm used to hear other sorts of stuff ))) That's why I definitely prefer to sense smells, i.e. "чувствовать запахи".


----------



## Awwal12

Montabella said:


> Would it be possible to use ощутила|ощущаю запах interchangeably with чувствовала|чувствовать запах?


More or less so, but "ощущать" is seemingly much less common in the everyday speech, being more typical for literature (even though I wouldn't call it bookish).


Montabella said:


> What about using чуять when I am speaking to a Russian friend, or would it better to stick with чувствовать forms?


I'd abstain from using it until you're more familiar with Russian. "Чуять" is generally lowered and requires correct usage.





Alex_Zak said:


> By the way, for me as a native Russian speaker the collocation "я слышу запах", literally "I hear the smell", always sounds wired


It's the same to me. Even though such usage seems pretty abundant in the literature, it is highly uncommon in the everyday speech at the very least.


----------



## Saley

Montabella said:


> запах is only a noun


Actually it can be a verb with the stress falling on the other syllable: _запа́х_ is the past singular masculine form of the verb _запа́хнуть_ ‘to begin emitting a smell’.


----------



## loviii

Сегодня я чувствую за́пах цветов = Today I smell flowers.

Сегодня я чувствовал(а) за́пах цветов = Today I smelt flowers.

(strange) Сегодня я – за́пах цветов = Today I am the smell of flowers.

(less common) Сегодня я запа́х(ла) цветами = (more common) Сегодня я стал(а) пахнуть цветами = Today I began to smell of flowers.


----------



## Awwal12

1. Чувствовать запах не равно feel the smell.
2. Конструкцию I got smelt by flowers of flowers мне вообще не удалось распарсить. На человеческом языке "я запа́х цвета́ми" будет "I began to smell of flowers".
3. ИМХО, was feeling здесь подходит лучше, чем felt (если отбросить комментарий #1).


----------



## loviii

Awwal12 said:


> 1. Чувствовать запах не равно feel the smell.
> 2. Конструкцию I got smelt by flowers of flowers мне вообще не удалось распарсить. На человеческом языке "я запа́х цвета́ми" будет "I began to smell of flowers".
> 3. ИМХО, was feeling здесь подходит лучше, чем felt (если отбросить комментарий #1).


1. Исправил "feel the smell of" на "smell".
2а. get + past participle - Google Search
2б. smell of/like (not "by") 
3. Возможно. Я просто старался, как можно меньше изменять первоначальные предложения автора темы, чтобы ему так было понятней.


----------



## Awwal12

loviii said:


> 2а. get + past participle - Google Search


Past participle *от того переходного глагола, исходным объектом которого является подлежащее*. Иначе, to get smelled/smelt - это быть унюханным (если, конечно, англоговорящему придет в голову такое сказать).


----------



## loviii

Awwal12 said:


> Past participle *от того переходного глагола, исходным объектом которого является подлежащее*. Иначе, to get smelled/smelt - это быть унюханным (если, конечно, англоговорящему придет в голову такое сказать).


Вы правы, исправил на "began to smell".


----------



## Rosett

Montabella said:


> Спасибо Rosett. I am curious, why do you have a preference for the ощутила|ощущаю forms?


It’s certainly less incumbrous as compared to other suggestions, hence may better fit poetry, and other elevated and formal speech or text:

«Разреши мне в последний раз взглянуть на солнце, прикоснуться к траве, ощутить запах цветов!»

«Реклама парфюмов Glade говорит нам о том, что «можно ощутить запах цветов и без цветов», изображая букет цветов «взрывом» красок.»

«Мне казалось, что, закрыв глаза, я услышу его голос и смогу ощутить запах цветов, которые он только что подарил. Воспоминания всплывали лишь на ...»


----------



## Montabella

Большое спасибо всем! With all of your additional inputs on the topic I see that there are various ways to express smelling something. I will have to take some time to go over all of your replies. Thanks again!


----------



## L-lina

Maroseika said:


> If you mean not the noun, but the verb _smell_, you can say нюхала цветы.


«Нюхала цветы» и «чувствовала запах цветов» - два разных действия. «Нюхала» – поднесла цветы к носу или наклонилась к ним (специально!) и нюхала. «Чувствовала запах» - до тебя донёсся запах, никаких активных действий с твоей стороны.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Я нюхала цветы - I smelled* the flowers (поднесла цветы к носу или наклонилась к ним и нюхала).
Я чувствовала запах цветов - I could smell flowers, I smelled* flowers, I got the scent of flowers.
*[BrE also: smelt]


----------



## Awwal12

Enquiring Mind said:


> Я нюхала цветы - I smelled* the flowers (поднесла цветы к носу или наклонилась к ним и нюхала).


I'd generally say that the process is either intentional or, surprisingly, forced by some circumstances ("Почему я тут должна это нюхать?" is almost the only option for expressing one's disagreement about something malodorous), but unavoidably related to one's will either way.

In "чувствовать (запах)", on the other hand, the experiencer is entirely passive.


----------

